# Nvidia arbeitet an Geforce GTX 460



## lordberti (8. April 2010)

_Expreview_ hat aus Internen Nvidia Quellen erfahren, das Nvidia an einer neuen niedrigen Geforce Karte der GTX 400 Serie arbeitet.

Die neue Karte soll *Geforce GTX 460* heissen.

Bisher bekannt:
- 1 GB GDDR5 Ram
- 256 Bit Speicheranbindung
- PCB soll der GTX 470 ähnlich sein

Verkaufsstart soll 1. Juni sein. Der Preis soll ähnlich sein wie die ATI Radeon HD 5850.

http://en.expreview.com/2010/04/08/geforce-gtx-460-to-arrive-in-early-june/7014.html


----------



## ghostadmin (8. April 2010)

Die sollten lieber mehr an ihren GTX480 Karten arbeiten statt sich mit kleineren zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Rizzard (8. April 2010)

Sicherlich wird an der GTX 480 noch einiges verbessert. Allerdings muss auch ein Gegenprodukt zur HD5850 angeboten werden. War eigentlich klar das die Karte noch aussteht.


----------



## axel25 (8. April 2010)

@Ghostadmin: vielleicht haben nVidia und Silverstone eine Abmachung. In den USA wurde ein Triple-SLi-GTX480 in einem Gehäuse mit Raven-Konzept getestet! Die heißeste GraKa erreichte nur 91°C!
Die Raven-Serie könnte sich ja dadurch recht gut verkaufen, oder?

@Topic: Aha, jetzt bekommt auch die 5850 Konkurrenz! Endlich


----------



## Hugo78 (8. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber mehr an ihren GTX480 Karten arbeiten statt sich mit kleineren zu beschäftigen.



Stimmt, denn die haben da ja nur einen Entwickler der sich um alles kümmern muss. 

Anyway, ich bin gespannt wie hoch der GDDR5 Ram getaktet sein wird.


----------



## hiko-93 (8. April 2010)

ich hoffe die werden auch noch eine überarbeitete gtx 470 oder auch gtx 480 rausbringen die dann vermutlich gtx 485 bzw 475 heißen wird.


----------



## fA!nT (8. April 2010)

[Traum] Nvidia und Intel machen einfach ne Partnerschaft und heißt es "Auf gehts ab geht 32nm.."[/Traum]


----------



## Shi (8. April 2010)

fA!nT schrieb:


> [Traum] Nvidia und Intel machen einfach ne Partnerschaft und heißt es "Auf gehts ab geht 32nm.."[/Traum]



Im Leben wird sich dieser Fanboytraum nicht erfüllen

intelinsides.com


----------



## DaStash (8. April 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> @Topic: Aha, jetzt bekommt auch die 5850 Konkurrenz! Endlich


Mhh, also von kommen kann da nun wirklich nicht die Rede sein, schliesslich befindet sich die Karte erst in Entwicklung und die großen sind noch nicht einmal erhältlich. Von daher wird das sicherlich noch ein ganzes Weilchen dauern.

MfG


----------



## kress (8. April 2010)

Trotzdem brauch die 5850 Konkurrenz, damit der Preis etwas gedrückt wird. Wollte mir ne 5850 mit alternativer Kühllösung so um die 200€ holen.
Nvidia sollte aber auch ihr High End Produkt wirklich nicht vernachlässigen, so wird sie wohl nicht viele Abnehmer finden.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber mehr an ihren GTX480 Karten arbeiten statt sich mit kleineren zu beschäftigen.


 
Stimmt schon, aber nachdem der Yield für die 480er/470er relativ mager sein *soll* (!!Achtung Gerücht!!) wäre das natürlich ein Weg um etwas besser in die Gänge zu kommen


----------



## Jared566 (8. April 2010)

lol die 400er Serie ist nichtmal draußen aber es ist schon eine neue davon in entwicklung ^^

Die sollten evtl. erstmal die 480 und die 470 rausbringen.. Dann kann man sich immernoch gedanken über eine etwas schwächere Karte machen...

Mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. April 2010)

Die sollen wirklich erstmal an den 470 und 480 arbeiten bevor sie nochmehr Müll fabrizieren


----------



## Freestyler808 (8. April 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Die sollen wirklich erstmal an den 470 und 480 arbeiten bevor sie nochmehr Müll fabrizieren



ohh man null ahnung

die machen gtx 460 475 485 gleichzeitig


----------



## R33p3r (8. April 2010)

> ohh man null ahnung
> 
> die machen gtx 460 475 485 gleichzeitig



null ahnung aber es gibt ne 475 und 485 is klar ne  

@ Topic 

find das gut das ne 460 geplant ist weil > 300 € für ne graka ist bei der geschwindigkeit der entwicklung meines erachtens zu viel


----------



## violinista7000 (8. April 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sicherlich wird an der GTX 480 noch einiges  verbessert. Allerdings muss auch ein Gegenprodukt zur HD5850 angeboten  werden. War eigentlich klar das die Karte noch aussteht.





axel25 schrieb:


> @Topic: Aha, jetzt bekommt auch die 5850 Konkurrenz! Endlich




So viel ich weiss, die Konkurrenz (Gegenprodukt) für die 5850 ist die GTX 470. Also die GTX 460 wäre ehr die Mittelklasse wie die damals sehr geliebte 8800 GT.


----------



## Rizzard (8. April 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiss, die Konkurrenz (Gegenprodukt) für die 5850 ist die GTX 470. Also die GTX 460 wäre ehr die Mittelklasse wie die damals sehr geliebte 8800 GT.


 
Also für mich ist die 5870 die Konkurrenz zur GTX 470. Und die GTX 480 steht durch ihren Preis allein.

Somit könnte eine GTX 460 durchaus gegen die 5850 antreten, vorallem was den Preis angeht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. April 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> ohh man null ahnung
> 
> die machen gtx 460 475 485 gleichzeitig


omg weisst du wie heiss die werden  und 470 geht ja noch, und die mit der wakü kommen auch


----------



## Johnny05 (8. April 2010)

Soll NV ruhig die GTX 460 bringen,denn wenn die Leistung stimmt und vor allem der Preis wird das der direkte Konkurrent zur 5850.Ich selbst bin stolzer Besitzer einer 5870 aber stelle die Fermi-Karten bestimmt nicht als Sch..sse hin,wie es so viele hier tun.Ich bin sicher NV wird alles tun um für ALLE Kundenschichten vom Einsteiger bis zum Enthusiast,rechtzeitig genug Karten auf den Markt zu werfen.Also nicht nur meckern,sondern auch mal warten können.


----------



## bulldozer (8. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber mehr an ihren GTX480 Karten arbeiten statt sich mit kleineren zu beschäftigen.


 


kress schrieb:


> Nvidia sollte aber auch ihr High End Produkt wirklich nicht vernachlässigen, so wird sie wohl nicht viele Abnehmer finden.


 


-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Die sollen wirklich erstmal an den 470 und 480 arbeiten bevor sie nochmehr Müll fabrizieren


 
man, man, man..

Geforce GTX 480: Neues PCB bereits in Planung? - Geforce GTX 480, PCB, GF100, Fermi, Nvidia


----------



## ghostadmin (8. April 2010)

Man man man....
Da ist ein ? in Worten ein Fragezeichen dahinter... Also alles nur Spekulation...

Denken
Lesen
Denken
Posten
Denken was man gepostet hat.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber mehr an ihren GTX480 Karten arbeiten statt sich mit kleineren zu beschäftigen.



Genau, weil man mit den großen Karten ja auch die dicken Gewinne einfährt und die kleinen wegen der geringen Nachfrage nur aus Nächstenliebe produziert.

PS: Denk dir von allem das Gegenteil. 


Ich warte noch auf Karten im Preissegment bis 200€. Dann schlag ich evtl zu.


----------



## flipp (8. April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß macht NV mit den Gamer-Karten gar keine Gewinne, sondern nur im Notebook-Segment mit den "0815"-Karten, warum sie dennoch im Gaming-Segment vorhanden sind, werden wohl marktwirtschaftliche Gründe haben, zum einen um einen um einfach da zu sein und zum anderen sind die Gewinne niedriger wenn die Gamer-Sparte weg ist. Hab ich mal in Wirtschaft in der Schule gelernt, ganz komisch^^


----------



## Infin1ty (8. April 2010)

bulldozer schrieb:


> man, man, man..
> 
> Geforce GTX 480: Neues PCB bereits in Planung? - Geforce GTX 480, PCB, GF100, Fermi, Nvidia



Aber natürlich, die "neue" GTX480 wird dann 100 Watt weniger verbrauchen, und kühler und leiser als die 5870 sein 

Davon würde ich mir nicht zu viel versprechen, der Chip
der GTX480 ist nunmal ein Hitzkopf 

Mal sehn wie die GTX460 wird, hoffentlich kein Flop.


----------



## axel25 (8. April 2010)

@violinista7000: Keine Ahnung, ob du Tests gelesen ahst, aber die 480 ist konkurrenzlos und die 470 die Konkurrenz zur 5870! Nicht anders!


----------



## violinista7000 (8. April 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> @violinista7000: Keine Ahnung, ob du Tests gelesen ahst, aber die 480 ist konkurrenzlos und die 470 die Konkurrenz zur 5870! Nicht anders!




Die GTX 480 ist die bessere Karte, wenn es um Tesselation geht, ansonsten kann eine gut übertaktete 5870 alles *fast* genauso gut wie eine GTX 480, deswegen finde ich dieses 'Konkurrenzlos' etwas übertrieben, weil die 480 lauter, wärmer und stromhungiger ist, noch dazu kommt dass Nvidia die Garantie auf 12 Monate beschränkt hat... 

Die GTX 470 ist zwischen die 5850 und die 5870, also unter der 5870. Und wenn man den Preis betrachtet, ist die GTX 470 nicht die bessere Wahl.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. April 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> noch dazu kommt dass Nvidia die Garantie auf 12 Monate beschränkt hat...



Dann bleiben ja noch 12 von der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung.


----------



## R33p3r (8. April 2010)

Die hast du aber auch nur in Deutschland


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (8. April 2010)

R33p3r schrieb:


> Die hast du aber auch nur in Deutschland



hmm in welchem Land leben wir???????

@Topic: Wäre echt cool, wenn NV schnellstens die 460 rausbringt, vll. kann ich mich dann auch von meiner GTX285 trennen


----------



## kress (8. April 2010)

Wieso willst du dich von der GTX285 trennen? Ist doch ne Top Karte, die gtx460 wird bestimmt nur ein wenig schneller als die 285. (Meine Meinung)
Könnte mir vorstellen, das sie so zwischen 5770 und 5850 liegt.


----------



## Spawn1702 (8. April 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> @violinista7000: Keine Ahnung, ob du Tests gelesen ahst, aber die 480 ist konkurrenzlos und die 470 die Konkurrenz zur 5870! Nicht anders!



Ich denke eher du solltest dir die Tests nochmal durchlesen!


----------



## axel25 (8. April 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Die GTX 480 ist die bessere Karte, wenn es um Tesselation geht, ansonsten kann eine gut übertaktete 5870 alles *fast* genauso gut wie eine GTX 480, deswegen finde ich dieses 'Konkurrenzlos' etwas übertrieben, weil die 480 lauter, wärmer und stromhungiger ist, noch dazu kommt dass Nvidia die Garantie auf 12 Monate beschränkt hat...
> 
> Die GTX 470 ist zwischen die 5850 und die 5870, also unter der 5870. Und wenn man den Preis betrachtet, ist die GTX 470 nicht die bessere Wahl.



Im PCGH-Test (habe ihn vor mir liegen!) ist die GTX470 der Standardwert und die 5870 oft  um 2% die schneller oder langsamer, oft auch 10-20% langsamer oder schneller! Im großen und ganzen nehmen sich die Karten nichts! Dazu muss man sagen, dass es mit dem ersten GTX4x0-Treiber getestet worden ist, vllt. bringen neue Treiber noch mehr Leistung.

Soweit ich weiß kostet die 5870 oft 400€, während eine GTX470 350-370€ kostet!


----------



## Kermit (8. April 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *R33p3r*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zum Beispiel lebe in der Schweiz und ich bin kaum der einzige im Forum. Das Nvidia die Garantie runtersetzt wird wohl etwas heissen. Ich komme hier nicht mit dem gtx 480 ist sch**** geschwafel aber nvidia wird die Garantie wohl kaum einfach zum Spass runtersetzen.

BtT: Nvidia wird wohl kaum nur an einer Karte gleichzeitig arbeiten. Wahrscheinlich wird in allen Preisklassen entwickelt und gearbeitet.


----------



## violinista7000 (8. April 2010)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> hmm in welchem Land leben wir???????
> 
> @Topic: Wäre echt cool, wenn NV schnellstens die 460 rausbringt, vll. kann ich mich dann auch von meiner GTX285 trennen



Ich lebe auch in der Schweiz, und es gib hier auch andere di in Italien, Österreich usw. leben. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kostet die 5870 oft 400€, während  eine GTX470 350-370€ kostet!



Mag sein, aber vergiss nicht, dass AMD den Preis noch nicht gesenkt hat!


----------



## Zerebo (8. April 2010)

Ne 5870 bekommt man auch deutlich unter 400 Euro mit Glück.
Wartet nur bis die erste Ladung Fermi verkauft ist.Ich wette die Preise werden dann deutlich anziehen.
Die Nachfrage wird mit Sicherheit das mickrige Angebot übersteigen.


----------



## Kermit (8. April 2010)

Soviel ich weiss waren die hd 58xx beim Release auch billiger als im moment.
Wegen dem Preis muss man also erst abwarten bis die gtx 4xx wirklich verfügbar sind. Alle jetzigen Preisvergleiche sind reine Spekulationen.


----------



## GPHENOM (8. April 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> @violinista7000: Keine Ahnung, ob du Tests gelesen ahst, aber die 480 ist konkurrenzlos und die 470 die Konkurrenz zur 5870! Nicht anders!



Das würde ich auch sagen.

Ich weiß nicht warum alle an der Verfügbarkeit rumhacken, die 5000er haben bis zu 3 Monate gebraucht bis sie bei den Bestellern ankamen.
Hab ich oft genug hier im Forum gelesen.

EDIT: 700 Posts


----------



## strelok (8. April 2010)

Jetzt noch ne gtx 460, die Karte interresiert doch keine Schwanz. 

Den die Leistung der Gtx 460 wird dann eh so im bereich der gtx285/280/275 sein und wer kauft sich denn schon ne neu Graka und hat dann erst wider ne Leistung die es schon vor 1 Jahr oder noch länger schon gab?


----------



## Caspar (9. April 2010)

Strelok dein Post ist witzig... ^^ Ich mache mir jetzt mal nicht die Mühe...


----------



## Aholic (9. April 2010)

strelok schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne gtx 460, die Karte interresiert doch keine Schwanz.
> 
> Den die Leistung der Gtx 460 wird dann eh so im bereich der gtx285/280/275 sein und wer kauft sich denn schon ne neu Graka und hat dann erst wider ne Leistung die es schon vor 1 Jahr oder noch länger schon gab?



Es soll ja leute geben die sich die letzten Jahre keine g200 Karte gekauft haben und mit ihrer 8800er noch super bedient waren 
Und nicht jeder braucht direkt eine Highend Karte, für diese komischen Counterstrike Menschen reicht auch eine 460er  (wobei, schlechtes beispiel..)

Die g200 werden übrigens meines Wissens nach schon lange nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## Citynomad (9. April 2010)

Ich finde die 460 keine schlechte Idee. Die wird vielleicht das sein vom P/L was die Radeon 5830 hätte sein sollen. Fakt ist, dass die 470 zwischen 5870 und 5850 liegt mit starker Tendenz zur 5870. SOmit könnte die 460 bei entsprechendem Preis und (hoffentlich) gesenkter Leistungsaufnahme ein echter 5850-Killer werden, wenn die Händler die HD58xx-Preise nicht endlich wieder auf ein halbwegs normales Niveau senken.

Zum Thema Preise der HD 58xx im Vergleich zur 4xxx würde ich mal sagen: vergleicht bitte die UVP untereineander und nicht den aktuellen Marktpreis einer Karte mit der UVP des Papiertigers. Die Preise der 58xx sind nämlich nicht von ATI sondern vom Markt (sprich von eurem Kaufverhalten und den Händlern) gemacht. Wenn mir einer für ne 300€ Graka auch 350-400€ zahlt, würde ich auch die Preise nehmen. Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis. Lernt man in der 9. oder 10. Klasse  (Sozialkunde oder wie es sich auch immer schimpft).


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (9. April 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Wieso willst du dich von der GTX285 trennen? Ist doch ne Top Karte, die gtx460 wird bestimmt nur ein wenig schneller als die 285. (Meine Meinung)
> Könnte mir vorstellen, das sie so zwischen 5770 und 5850 liegt.



weil ich gern ne DX11 Karte haben möchte, die unter DX11 auch eine Super Performance abliefert 

Und da ist AMD m.M.n. momentan net so der Brüller


----------



## Trefoil80 (9. April 2010)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Und da ist AMD m.M.n. momentan net so der Brüller



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sorry. nVidia-Jünger ? ATi bietet eine gute DX11-Performance, nur die Tesselation-Leistung (Teil von DX11) ist etwas geringer.
Ist halt immer die Frage: Wieviel Tesselation braucht man, damit die Grafik gut aussieht? Bei Metro hab ich es deaktiviert,
weil es die Objekte aufgepumpt wie Luftballons aussehen. Bei Dirt 2 ist es richtig eingesetzt: Nur da, wo es Sinn macht und kaum
Leistung kostet (wehende Fahnen, Wasserspritzer). Auf Luftballon-Kopfsteinpflaster wie im Unigine-Benchmark habe ich keinen
Bock (Tesselation auf moderate sieht gut aus, alles darüber wirkt sehr übertrieben...).

DX11 ist nicht nur Tesselation. Ist immer die Frage, wie die Entwickler DX11 einsetzen. Zur Performance-Verbesserung, erweiterte Tiefenunschärfe (spitze in Metro 2033 !) oder
halt Tesselation. Ich würde die DX11-Leistung einer Graka keinesfalls nur an der Tesselation-Leistung festmachen !


----------



## acc (9. April 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> noch dazu kommt dass Nvidia die Garantie auf 12 Monate beschränkt hat...



1. ist das belegt?
2. kümmert dich das endkunde absolut 0, da du die karte nicht von nvidia kaufst, sondern von asus, evga... . die bestimmen, welche garantien sie dir geben.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (9. April 2010)

freyny80 schrieb:


> ...Wieviel Tesselation braucht man, damit die Grafik gut aussieht? Bei Metro hab ich es deaktiviert,
> weil es die Objekte aufgepumpt wie Luftballons aussehen. Bei Dirt 2 ist es richtig eingesetzt: Nur da, wo es Sinn macht und kaum
> Leistung kostet (wehende Fahnen, Wasserspritzer). Auf Luftballon-Kopfsteinpflaster wie im Unigine-Benchmark habe ich keinen
> Bock (Tesselation auf moderate sieht gut aus, alles darüber wirkt sehr übertrieben...)...



Richtig finde ich auch...Für S.T.A.L.K.E.R. CoP gibt  es sogar nen Patch der den übertriebenen Einsatz von Tesselation auf ein annehmbares Niveau zurückschraubt.

Ob ich nun 10 FPS mehr habe während des Gamens...Na und...
(extrem Bencher usw mal aussen vor  )


----------



## axel25 (9. April 2010)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> weil ich gern ne DX11 Karte haben möchte, die unter DX11 auch eine Super Performance abliefert
> 
> Und da ist AMD m.M.n. momentan net so der Brüller



Äh, die 5770 hat eine gute DX11-Perfomance?!?
Die 5750 auch.


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

Ich finde wenn Nvidia dann eine High End Karte und kein Mittelklasse Ding


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. April 2010)

naja alles in einem ist die 400er serie nich grad ein großer fortschritt, zu viele probleme, viel zu teuer und und und ^^ da bleib ich lieber mal noch bei meiner GTX 260


----------



## Sularko (9. April 2010)

strelok schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne gtx 460, die Karte interresiert doch keine Schwanz.
> 
> Den die Leistung der Gtx 460 wird dann eh so im bereich der gtx285/280/275 sein und wer kauft sich denn schon ne neu Graka und hat dann erst wider ne Leistung die es schon vor 1 Jahr oder noch länger schon gab?



Ich zum beispiel. 
Nicht jeder ist bereit 300-500€ für eine Karte auszugeben, nur um für ein halbes jahr, ganz vorne dabei zu sein. 
Ich bin mit Mittelklasse Karten immer gut gefahren. Und wenn ich von meiner 9600GT (mit der ich immernoch zu frieden bin), auf eine zb. GTX 460 umsteigen würde, hätte ich mit sicherheit die nächsten 1,5 Jahre ruhe für verhältnismässig wenig Geld.


----------



## Anarchist94 (9. April 2010)

Ich wart noch bis Weihnachten, weil ich 1. noch kein Geld habe &
                                                      2. das ganze noch ein wenig reifen lassen will ;D


----------



## threader (9. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die sollten lieber mehr an ihren GTX480 Karten arbeiten statt sich mit kleineren zu beschäftigen.


 
Mit irgendwas muss NVidia doch Geld verdienen


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2010)

threader schrieb:


> Mit irgendwas muss NVidia doch Geld verdienen



Glaub mir, es gibt genug Leute die sich ne GTX480 kaufen werden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. April 2010)

strelok schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ne gtx 460, die Karte interresiert doch keine Schwanz.
> 
> Den die Leistung der Gtx 460 wird dann eh so im bereich der gtx285/280/275 sein und wer kauft sich denn schon ne neu Graka und hat dann erst wider ne Leistung die es schon vor 1 Jahr oder noch länger schon gab?



ein lustiger kauz bist du

mir reicht meine 4850er auch noch und würde mir auch als nächstes eher die mittelklasse kaufen weil mit 500€ weiß ich was besseres anzufangen damit kauf ich mir lieber nen neues board und cpu inkl. graka


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2010)

Also ich freue mich auf eine eine GTx 460. Und wenn die Karte HD 5850 Leistung oder vielleicht sogar etwas mehr hat bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Preislich bin ich bereit maximal 250 Euro auszugeben.

@Strelok: Du hast echt eine komische Einstellung. Mir reicht die Leistung einer Gtx 285 vollkommen. Weil ich nämlich eine 9800Gt habe und der Unterschied wird gewaltig sein. Dazu noch DirectX11 und ich habe für längere Zeit meine Ruhe.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (10. April 2010)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sorry. nVidia-Jünger ? ATi bietet eine gute DX11-Performance, nur die Tesselation-Leistung (Teil von DX11) ist etwas geringer.
> Ist halt immer die Frage: Wieviel Tesselation braucht man, damit die Grafik gut aussieht? Bei Metro hab ich es deaktiviert,
> weil es die Objekte aufgepumpt wie Luftballons aussehen. Bei Dirt 2 ist es richtig eingesetzt: Nur da, wo es Sinn macht und kaum
> Leistung kostet (wehende Fahnen, Wasserspritzer). Auf Luftballon-Kopfsteinpflaster wie im Unigine-Benchmark habe ich keinen
> ...



lesen,denken,dann posten... da steht m.M.n (auf deutsch " meiner Meinung nach" )

ich hatte bis Dezember ne 4870, die mir dann abgeraucht ist...
und da die HD5000 Reihe eine so bescheidene Lieferbarkeit hat(te) hab bin ich zu NV (GTX285) gewechselt...

Und wenn die GTX460 so schnell wird wie ne 5850, und nur minimal teurer ist, werd ich mir diese holen, da ich zusätzlich zu der Leistung noch einige coole Gadgets (Physx,Cuda etc.) bekomme!

Das hat nix mit Fanboy gequatsche o.ä. zutun ,ich kaufe mir nur das, was in meinen Augen momentan das effektivste wäre... Ansonsten hätt ich ja auch keinen PII955BE sondern nen CoreI7 920 ...

Und bevor du mir darauf antwortest bitte o.g. beachten 

Lesen, denken, posten


----------



## slayerdaniel (10. April 2010)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Also ich freue mich auf eine eine GTx 460. Und wenn die Karte HD 5850 Leistung oder vielleicht sogar etwas mehr hat bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Preislich bin ich bereit maximal 250 Euro auszugeben.



Naja, die GTX470 is ja knapp unter 5870 Niveau, also schon nicht allzu weit weg von der 5850. Denke mal die GTX460 wird sich auf GTX285 Niveau ansiedeln, also in etwa 15 % Langsamer als die 5850 aber halt mit Physx usw. Muss man auf Stromverbrauch warten und einen Preis um 200-250 Euro hoffen.

@ Bamboocha: die GTX 460 wird sich eher auf deinem GTX285 Niveau bewegen. Also vllt schnell diese verkaufen, dann solltest du fast nichts draufzahlen aber unter DX11 sollte sie nochmal zulegen und vllt sogar die 5850 überholen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (10. April 2010)

genau dieses habe ich vor


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Naja, die GTX470 is ja knapp unter 5870 Niveau, also schon nicht allzu weit weg von der 5850. Denke mal die GTX460 wird sich auf GTX285 Niveau ansiedeln, also in etwa 15 % Langsamer als die 5850 aber halt mit Physx usw. Muss man auf Stromverbrauch warten und einen Preis um 200-250 Euro hoffen.


Was ich so bis jetzt gelesen habe sind GTx 470 und Hd 5870 eigentlich eher gleich.  Mal ist die eine Karte vorne und dann wieder die andere.
Und die Hd 5850 soll auf Gtx 285 Niveau sein(zumindest nach Tests von Computerbase&Co). Die GTx 460 soll angeblich stärker als die Hd 5850 werden. Was ich so an Gerüchten gelesen habe.

Selbst wenn die gleich oder etwas schwächer wäre und dafür nen angemessenen Preis hat würde ich sie mir holen.


----------



## job314403 (10. April 2010)

Also wennse genausoteuer wird wie die HD 5850 dann Uii auf jeden fall ne Überlegung wert wenn der Stromverbrauch auch stimmt !


----------



## Wadde (11. April 2010)

So ein Mist, möchte mir nen PC kaufen einerseits will ich eine HD 5850 haben, die aber nur unzureichend verfügbar ist und nächste Woche im Preis gesenkt werden soll, einerseits will ich eine GTX 460 haben..Dann warte ich halt auf die GTX 460 und bestelle die dann irgendwann.


----------



## Aholic (11. April 2010)

Oder du zahlst 30 Euro mehr und nimmst statt der 5850 eine 470, welche von der P/L her garnicht so schlecht ist finde ich 
Ich hab meine auch schon bestellt


----------

